

Learn Something New Everyday by Email - aniketpant
http://nowiknow.com/

======
duck
Dan Lewis started this newsletter about the same time I started my Hacker News
related one so we have collaborated a good bit the past 2+ years. It has been
awesome seeing how fast he has been able to grow it. He does a great job with
the writing and finding things that you never have heard of... I can't
recommend it enough!

~~~
markden
Also agreed. Enjoy getting these as one of the first emails in the morning.
They are always well written, informative, and fun.

------
zoidb
would you consider making an rss feed or would that defeat the purpose?

~~~
DanLivesHere
Kinda defeats the purpose.

~~~
wazari972
I'm not sure to understand why. In my case, I think that if if it happens that
I receive the email in my phone (that is, when I'm not in frond of my
computer), I'll make it as 'read', and it will be forgotten in the middle of
the not-so-important emails (that is, outside of the inbox, in Gmail). I only
read rss news on my computer, so it's far more likely that I'll read and enjoy
it!

------
DanLivesHere
Thanks! I write this :-)

~~~
kaolinite
Just a heads-up: when I signed up, the banner that shows on the "thanks for
signing up" page links to "<http://dlewis.net/nik/> which currently says "OK"
and nothing else.

~~~
DanLivesHere
Thanks, it's a broken redirect -- will strip that out.

